
The Minnesota Goodbye - edwintorok
http://www.somerandomidiot.com/blog/2014/06/03/the-minnesota-goodbye/
======
amirmc
For some additional context, the OP is working on fuzz-testing the network
stack in Mirage (and she has a bunch of great posts up).

[http://openmirage.org/blog/welcome-to-our-summer-
hackers](http://openmirage.org/blog/welcome-to-our-summer-hackers)

~~~
edwintorok
Nice, will these be part of an automated test-suite? (to check that future
versions of Mirage don't regress)

~~~
avsm
Definitely. Although instead of sending network packets to the fuzz tester,
the idea is to apply a testing module to the network stack functor that
introduces a deterministic random number generator. This makes it much easier
to write assertions about how the state machine should behave within the
stack, to catch bugs much more easily.

~~~
edwintorok
I actually had in mind something else (code that just does TCP
connections/HTTP requests and you run that against mirage / against a Linux
stack and compare), but this sounds even better. Someone could still do that
comparison (not on the TCP state though, just the reply) with the functor
approach.

